# Dry Skin Patches on baby's body??



## mama2eve

Hi My baby is 4 months old and from last week I noticed a few round dry skin patches on his tummy. The dry skin patches have since grown and now his whole belly looks dry and flaky. It is not red or irritated and doesnt seem to make him uncomfortable and I have been using a natural massage oil to try to combat the dryness. I noticed this morning he is getting the dry skin patches on his inner arms and inner legs (where the joints bend) and a few are forming on his thighs.

At first I thought exczema? But it isnt red and irritated. Then I thought dehydration? But isnt dehydration an 'overall' skin dryness that doesnt start in patches? Could this be a reaction to something in my diet he is getting through my milk - if so what?? But my diet hasnt really changed since birth - been able to eat anything. We are in the height of summer here - and he is a particularly sweaty baby. Anyone have any idea what this could be?


----------



## Momma Aimee

we have the same problem -- DRY SKIN. maily his tummy, theighs, and back.

(reminds me of dry rice cearl if i let it get bad)

Just winter, heater and so on --

could be irration from sweating, or anyting.

if your diet hasn't changed, i doubt it is food realted -- that is usally more red and bumpy anyway -- but COULD be if you rule everything else out.

What about irration from sheets or somthing?

we use lotion every night -- some nights we are ok, some night we hate it (loved it whenhe is 4 m though) -- I even use a spray cocco butter "lotion" as it is a little easier when he is fighting.

I am toying with bath oil -- even just oliive oil -- but he'd have to be withut toys and not sure that would fly.

here is a thread about it:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=552176

I am sure other momma know a lot more than I

Aimee


----------



## formerluddite

sounds like eczema. still could be diet related, since some intolerances build up slowly in response to constant exposure (eaten a lot by mom), or things that you have less often, but don't really think of as new (because they're seasonal, for instance). also, sometimes allergies (which eczema is an expression of) show up after a round of vaccinations, just in case you had round 2 of vaxs right around the time that the skin changed.


----------



## ladybugamber

My son has this and they told us it was called A topic Dermatitus. I know I just spelled that wrong... but... regardless... they gave us some cream and it goes away. My husband has this also and he said it gets the worst in the winter months... goes almost compeltely away in the summer...

no fear momma's... this too shall pass...


----------

